# Old/vintage Europiccola v new/modern?



## Theblusteryday (Oct 12, 2019)

Seen quite a few Europiccolas from the 70s with brilliant reviews and in good condition. Is there much difference in design or materials quality in the old ones as opposed to the new? Any info would be greatly appreciated!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes there are many differences.

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_eng.htm

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_pr_eng.htm

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_ep_eng.htm


----------



## Theblusteryday (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks rob! Will take a look at all of those









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

62-74 had a brass sleeve in the group head - with twin element - people claim they are more thermally stable, the lever is a better fit - they take specialist tools to work on

74 - 2000 - (pre millennium) solid brass head - (no liner), loose lever, twin and singe element versions the later with pressurestat

2000- on nylon type sleeve in the group head single element with pressurestat

all can do the business if your willing to learn how to get the best out of them, all machines benefit from switching to a naked portafilter. I use a pre millennium 95, ive owned all the versions and used them, if one had the edge its the v1.4 67 to 74 there harder to restore but I enjoy doing them, which is why I'm doing two at the moment


----------



## Theblusteryday (Oct 12, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> 62-74 had a brass sleeve in the group head - with twin element - people claim they are more thermally stable, the lever is a better fit - they take specialist tools to work on
> 74 - 2000 - (pre millennium) solid brass head - (no liner), loose lever, twin and singe element versions the later with pressurestat
> 2000- on nylon type sleeve in the group head single element with pressurestat
> all can do the business if your willing to learn how to get the best out of them, all machines benefit from switching to a naked portafilter. I use a pre millennium 95, ive owned all the versions and used them, if one had the edge its the v1.4 67 to 74 there harder to restore but I enjoy doing them, which is why I'm doing two at the moment


Thanks for the info! I'll keep that all in mind  in your opinion, which vintage is a better straight out build?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the pressurestat version has the edge on day to day usability but the pre 74 is a slightly better machine mechanically and thermally- different ones suit different people - hope this helps


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> 62-74 had a brass sleeve in the group head - with twin element - people claim they are more thermally stable, the lever is a better fit - they take specialist tools to work on
> 74 - 2000 - (pre millennium) solid brass head - (no liner), loose lever, twin and singe element versions the later with pressurestat
> 2000- on nylon type sleeve in the group head single element with pressurestat
> all can do the business if your willing to learn how to get the best out of them, all machines benefit from switching to a naked portafilter. I use a pre millennium 95, ive owned all the versions and used them, if one had the edge its the v1.4 67 to 74 there harder to restore but I enjoy doing them, which is why I'm doing two at the moment


And what happens to the ones you restore


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I sell them, but they are about 375 to 400 for an pre 74 depending on chrome , but if you want one post 74 now try @coffeechap


----------

